
Show HN: I made a political comparison site with gatsby - hsavit1
https://joevsbernie.com
======
hsavit1
I was really impressed with how I could get a perfect lighthouse score app
build so quickly using gatsby and tailwind css. I only had a weekend to do
this and I'm thrilled with the results. Hopefully this can get some reach
before the Tuesday primaries.

